# Probleme Bandbreite



## GhettoGhost (25. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend,

ich (wir) haben folgendes Problem: wir haben einen Router über den 3 Rechner ins Internet gehen (2 per WLAN und einer per Kabel). Sobald meine Eltern oben (beide per WLAN) im Netz sind und downloads machen, kann ich hier unten nicht mehr surfen. Trillian funtzt noch aber ich kann keine I-net seiten mehr aufrufen, egal mit welchem Browser (Opera 9 und IE 6) bekomme dann immer die Meldung "Server nicht gefunden" klingt für mich nach einen einwahlproblem. Ist evtl mein OS (Win XP Pro SP2) falsch konfiguriert ? Normalerweise sollte der Router die Bandbreite doch gerecht aufteilen oder ?
 

Danke für jede Antwort

GhettoGhost


----------



## schachmat (25. Juli 2006)

wenn Trillian noch , kanns kein Einwahlproblem sein.

Vielleicht mal nen anderen Browser probieren. Oder die Firewall hat irgendwelche Ports gesperrt?


----------



## GhettoGhost (25. Juli 2006)

also es funtzt dann sowohl im IE als im Opera nicht das is mir genug beweis ... möchte mir den perversen FF nicht installieren. da es nur nicht funtktoiniert wenn die beiden PC's oben downloaden/surfen etc. sonst funtzt es deswegen denke ich auch nciht dass es an der Firewall liegt ... werde aber zum tesen mal die Firewall deaktivieren wenn es nochmal striekt ...


----------

